# wood pigeon



## dhoskisson (Jul 3, 2011)

We found 2 baby wood pigeons on Friday. Unfortunately one had been killed but the other is still alive despite refusing food. It is quite feisty having tried to peck us but it hasn't made any noise. Can anybody help?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The bird will be needing water and food. It may be too young to understand about drinking from a pot or picking up seeds. A pic may help us to advise. Meantime ...

Please see this page on caring for a baby pigeon.

Can you give us a location? 

If we know of a rescue facility near you it may be one on this map/list:


----------

